# No overnight



## Moonraker 2 (Sep 25, 2021)

The north Yorkshire moors. There were several small car parks marked, I tried two and they had no overnight signs. I didn't try them all but assume they would be the same.

Also the two places marked at Burnham on the north Norfolk coast, used to be able to park on the quay side but both places have no overnight signs. 

Unfortunately I was not able to find any new ones.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 25, 2021)

Park after 12.05 and its morning.


----------



## Admin (Sep 25, 2021)

Moonraker 2 said:


> The north Yorkshire moors. There were several small car parks marked, I tried two and they had no overnight signs. I didn't try them all but assume they would be the same.
> 
> Also the two places marked at Burnham on the north Norfolk coast, used to be able to park on the quay side but both places have no overnight signs.
> 
> Unfortunately I was not able to find any new ones.


Did you report them in the app?


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Sep 25, 2021)

Oh, I thought that was what I was doing? Sorry I am not tecky.


----------



## tony (Sep 26, 2021)

it is getting bad for overnighting everywhere.
  tony


----------



## molly 2 (Sep 26, 2021)

I blame Bradley Walsh  because most of his contestants want to buy a motorhome,


----------

